
Microsoft Hyper-V Support for Android Emulator - lhenry
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2018/05/08/hyper-v-android-emulator-support/
======
finchisko
I've a prehistoric 9 years old processor, which doesn't have instructions
needed by android emulator. So Genymotion or hyper-v is the only option. But
android version on Hyper-V was 4.4. Wondering if never versions are supported
now.

------
jacksmith21006
Interesting. At the same time we get Android Studio on Chromebooks

